
Boston pays $170,000 to settle case involving man arrested for recording police - wglb
http://aclum.org/news_3.27.12
======
meepmorp
It's sad that arresting someone for openly filming police during the conduct
of their duty was something that police ever thought it was acceptable to
arrest so done for, or that a prosecutor would ever consider bring criminal
charges in a case like this.

